# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "The One", Smokey Robotic, 2013

## Airicist

smokeyrobotic.bandcamp.com

----------


## Airicist

"The One" :: Smokey Robotic LIVE at the ROXY West Hollywood
April 27, 2013




> Live performance of Smokey Robotic at the ROXY L.A.

----------

